# root-portal



## ipwn (May 30, 2011)

There is no port for root-portal, i've tried to compile it manually without success. While trying to compile root-portal I get this error:


```
process.h:59: error: extra qualification 'Procchange::' on member 'updated'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/user/root-portal-0.5.2/src/modules/process.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/user/root-portal-0.5.2/src/modules.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/user/root-portal-0.5.2/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/user/root-portal-0.5.2.
```

Can someone reproduce the same problem? I've tried to patch it using this http://old.nabble.com/Bug-358277:-FTBFS-with-G++-4.1:-extra-qualification-p3525146.html but I still get errors.


----------

